# What age is good for training school



## GRAMMAD (Apr 4, 2007)

What age should I start bringing my Diago to a training school. I need to have him trained well so my 10 yr old grandson can take him on walks. Diago is 3 months old an very easy right now to walk but he is getting big fast. I don't want him to take off with my grandson on the other end of the leash. I plan on bringing my grandson with to the classes.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

I can give you my very limited experience. Our first golden was 10 weeks and a tyrant and we had to do something. We had never had a dog before and decided to go with a private trainer. The trainer told me that she generally wouldn't start training until 12 weeks because pups often throw tantrums before that age. However, she came over, assessed the situation and began training Jodie at 10 weeks. The pup did very well.

We decided to take our second golden to dog training at the city rec department. They wouldn't accept animals younger than six months and so that's when we started. We would have preferred an earlier age, but that was their rule.

Both dogs learned!

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm a big fan of obedience school, not that it can't be done at home, but having to perform in class gives you the added nudge to work harder at home. You should wait til your pup has had his second round of shots but after that I would say to go for it. You may have some difficulties with your pups attention span at that age but I think it would be a great foundation. If you think it is necessary you can always take another class. 

Classes are also a great way to socialize your pup which will be an added benefit when your grandson comes to visit.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The sooner the better. If you can find a well-run puppy class, start now!

We start training classes with puppies as young as 7-weeks.

-Stephanie


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

If you can get into a "puppy kindergarten" I say, go for it!


----------



## routedriver (Mar 30, 2007)

We started last week (10 weeks) there are about 8 puppys in our class. We talked about crating barking and bitting. the class lasted about 45 minutes. 


3 weeks and counting and Layla has not woken me up once. She does bit and pea right in front of me but we are working on those things


LOOK IM GROWING


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Whenever the puppy is done with all his shots.So the sooner,the better!!.


----------



## Cloenmoe (May 14, 2007)

As soon as you can. At Petsmart we start puppies out at 10 wks old. They learn very quickly.
If you don't have a Petsmart near you. Research the trainers. You want a trainer that uses Positive methods. 
Try to get into a group class, not private. A group setting is better for the puppies. They learn socialization skills.


----------



## Coolcrush (Mar 26, 2007)

agreed early as possible, but make sure they have at least their second set of shots. Although when they are younger it can be difficult at times to keep them interested in the training and you should always stop as soon as they start to get frustrated or tired.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

George just had his second puppy class and he'll be 12 weeks old on tuesday.


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

We started puppy class at 9 weeks. The dogs weren't required to have all their shots, but they had to be on schedule to receive them. We had to bring the vet records the first day before we were allowed into the class.

Puppy class is really about socilizing the dogs and teaching you how to work with the dog on your own. Because with all the stimulation the actual class time wasn't all the effective for training.


----------

